# 3D Shoots in Mid GA?



## Blondie~4~Browning (Feb 18, 2009)

Are there any 3D shoots held in middle GA?  What about any coaches around here?


----------



## fatboy BA (Feb 18, 2009)

12 pt. archery has some coaches Mrs. Ginger Hopewood is awesome and they have several more there.Phone # 7707841111 Ext.2 Steve Pittman


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Feb 18, 2009)

fatboy BA said:


> 12 pt. archery has some coaches Mrs. Ginger Hopewood is awesome and they have several more there.Phone # 7707841111 Ext.2 Steve Pittman


 
Where is she located?  I'm in Macon. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## 3dHam (Feb 18, 2009)

*blondie*

me and wife are in middle ga , kinda close to you i bet , i have been shootign 3 d for over 14 yrs and wife is in her second year


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 18, 2009)

3dHam said:


> me and wife are in middle ga , kinda close to you i bet , i have been shootign 3 d for over 14 yrs and wife is in her second year



Where?


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 18, 2009)

There's a guy on here who goes by Taylor co. He's a certified level 2 archery coach and lives in Macon.
He has over 20 years of 3d experience


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 19, 2009)

3darcher said:


> There's a guy on here who goes by Taylor co. He's a certified level 2 archery coach and lives in Macon.
> He has over 20 years of 3d experience



Thanks Butch! Blondie, I can coach you some. Such as form and some secrets to making the shot count..I just don't always find those 12's for myself


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Feb 19, 2009)

3dHam said:


> me and wife are in middle ga , kinda close to you i bet , i have been shootign 3 d for over 14 yrs and wife is in her second year


 
*Is your wife "archergal310?" If so, she PM'd me!*

*Thanks!*


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Feb 19, 2009)

Taylor Co. said:


> Thanks Butch! Blondie, I can coach you some. Such as form and some secrets to making the shot count..I just don't always find those 12's for myself


 
*Thanks!  What is the cost of coaching, etc?  Where are you located at (or where do you coach at)?   Are there "group" practices or is it one-on-one? *

*Sorry for all the questions! I'm just new to the 3d archery stuff! Thanks again to everyone answering my questions!! *


----------



## Matt Sowell (Feb 19, 2009)

Taylor Co. said:


> Thanks Butch! Blondie, I can coach you some. Such as form and some secrets to making the shot count..I just don't always find those 12's for myself



trey will do ANYTHING to help out a nother archer 
top noch teacher/coach


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Feb 19, 2009)

Matt Sowell said:


> trey will do ANYTHING to help out a nother archer
> top noch teacher/coach


 
*Awesome - Thanks Matt!*


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 19, 2009)

trey teaches one on one because every person is different in regards to strong and weak areas.


----------



## 3dHam (Feb 19, 2009)

*trey is nice guy*

but another lady may be able to teach her a little better , the  gal may be a little more comfortable. and yes  Blondie that was my wife. I have taught guys , and they seem to wanna not listen as well as women for some reason. my wife was easiest to teach, more so than any guy, us men sometimes think we know it all and dont listen to others with a clear mind.LOL Trey is a awesome guy , but keep in mind one thing, as you are taught regardless, what one can teach you is fundementals, and proper form , but that doesnt mean it will work for you. we are all different, and you have to shoot compfortable. it cant all happen overnight, we that have shot for a long time still can learn from others.most of all, is to surround yourself with some good shooters and listen and learn.most of all have fun doing it.Archery is alot of fun and great relaxation, when it turns into too much like work , you will not enjoy it as much. good luck and i hope  it all works out for you.Give her a call sometime we are always shooting somewhere. every weekend.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Feb 20, 2009)

3dHam said:


> but another lady may be able to teach her a little better , the gal may be a little more comfortable. and yes Blondie that was my wife. I have taught guys , and they seem to wanna not listen as well as women for some reason. my wife was easiest to teach, more so than any guy, us men sometimes think we know it all and dont listen to others with a clear mind.LOL Trey is a awesome guy , but keep in mind one thing, as you are taught regardless, what one can teach you is fundementals, and proper form , but that doesnt mean it will work for you. we are all different, and you have to shoot compfortable. it cant all happen overnight, we that have shot for a long time still can learn from others.most of all, is to surround yourself with some good shooters and listen and learn.most of all have fun doing it.Archery is alot of fun and great relaxation, when it turns into too much like work , you will not enjoy it as much. good luck and i hope it all works out for you.Give her a call sometime we are always shooting somewhere. every weekend.


 
*Thanks "3dHam" - I sure appreciate your advice and input, as well as everyone else's!!  I agree w/everything you've said and can relate b/c it's the same as learning Math. A teacher can show you one way and it will be totally confusing to the student, but have another teacher with different methods show the student and all of a sudden it all "CLICKS!"  So I know what you mean!  My main thing is building up some arm strength to increase the # on my bow! Anyhow - hopefully I can get with some different people.....and learn different things! I'd love to go compete in something, since I can't do it on the courts anymore!  *


----------



## 3dHam (Feb 20, 2009)

*we d love to meet you at a shoot*

show you around, Lake Oconee is a awesome place to start, we go to Hawkisville,mmaybe yall can follow us one sunday and lets go have some fun. we always have a blast, competeing will make you a better hunter and build your confidence  on judging yardages. Be glad and happy to teach ya what i have learned and wife woudl love to show you what has worked for her. hope to see you soon.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Feb 20, 2009)

3dHam said:


> show you around, Lake Oconee is a awesome place to start, we go to Hawkisville,mmaybe yall can follow us one sunday and lets go have some fun. we always have a blast, competeing will make you a better hunter and build your confidence on judging yardages. Be glad and happy to teach ya what i have learned and wife woudl love to show you what has worked for her. hope to see you soon.


 
*Awesome! Maybe we can all 4 get together one weekend and shoot! That would be fun! (AND helpful) We can go on a Sunday, but would have to be after church! So Saturdays are really good! Thanks so much to you and your wife for being so generous!*


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 20, 2009)

3dham is right! You must be comfortable..Which is what 3darcher was speaking of..Everyone will have what works for them..No 2-people are the same! Everyone has strengths and weakness's in different areas..Poundage on a bow is not nearly as important as it used to be..With todays arrow technology and bows it is not neccessary for a female to "overbow" herself! It is all in the fundamentals and mechanics of the shot. 
For example:
"If you wiggle your little toe during a certain time during the shot process, it must happen at the same time during each and every shot at exactly the same time" A machine is what you are looking for, Consistency!!!


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Feb 20, 2009)

Ya'll have been soooo helpful!! See? None of us have personally met but you're instructing me already! Thanks again ya'll!! I REALLY appreciate! Thank GOD for technology and wonderful people and thank WOODY for this forum!


----------



## Miss Ginger (Feb 20, 2009)

I sent you a pm...


----------



## 3dHam (Feb 22, 2009)

*another great place to shoot at*

is Hillsmans, awesome shoot and very very nice folks, my wife loves it there and we are gearing up for there next shoot. Browning, we also go to church and we go aftyer church, we have a 9 am service so we usally get to hwakinsville around noon, and still have a great time. We go to church at Soutside in WR, so let us knwo if you wannameet up one sunday , we loved to have yall go with us.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Feb 22, 2009)

3dHam said:


> is Hillsmans, awesome shoot and very very nice folks, my wife loves it there and we are gearing up for there next shoot. Browning, we also go to church and we go aftyer church, we have a 9 am service so we usally get to hwakinsville around noon, and still have a great time. We go to church at Soutside in WR, so let us knwo if you wannameet up one sunday , we loved to have yall go with us.


 
*I used to go to Southside!!! I got family there!  PM SENT!!*


----------

